# Choosing a social / non cat eating snake



## Repliz (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I've recently got my R1 licence after 5 years of no reptiles. I'm now getting back into them but since having snakes last we now have a cat. The cat is a smaller cat and other people in the house are worried about larger sized snakes for fear that it will eat her. So to make them happy I have decided to get smaller more docile species (or perhaps slow growers?) who cannot/will not eat the resident cat (lol). 
I'm not into macs or childrens so asking for suggestions. I used to have coastal carpets and macs. Thanks

Cat is inside only so don't worry about lecturing me on cats killing reptiles etc. all good there


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 14, 2016)

Why would the cat and the snake ever come into contact with each other, regardless of size?

Jamie


----------



## Repliz (Sep 14, 2016)

They are worried i will be holding the snake and the cat will walk past and the snake will grab it and eat it. The snake will be housed in a separate secure room but it will be handled in the family/computer mostly.

- - - Updated - - -

I know how crazy this sounds but since it's not just me in the house at the moment I must appease the cat-loving masses


----------



## SKYWLKR (Sep 14, 2016)

Hands up everyone who's been holding a snake when a cat walks past and the snake then ate the cat?

Anyone? Show of hands? Going once, going twice, going... going....

And there's your answer.

Get whatever snake your heart desires....


----------



## Smittiferous (Sep 14, 2016)

If it's that big a concern, coax the cat into a room with some food and close the door after it. But really it's a non-issue.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 14, 2016)

rehome the cat , or cat and it's pet human. Easy problem solved.

The real potential is not snake eating the cat, it's the real chance the cat will get at and kill the snake.


----------



## Repliz (Sep 14, 2016)

naaah i like them both lol

- - - Updated - - -

snake will be secured in a locked room when i'm not there


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 14, 2016)

Woma


----------



## SKYWLKR (Sep 15, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> rehome the cat , or cat and it's pet human. Easy problem solved.
> 
> The real potential is not snake eating the cat, it's the real chance the cat will get at and kill the snake.



Back in my day... 1 cat = 12 mudcrabs


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 15, 2016)

Other than a kitten, the only snake capable of eating a cat would be a coastal or scrubbie, surely.


----------



## Buggster (Sep 15, 2016)

My snakes are happy to chill out next to and/or on my dog- never had any biting/aggression from either party.

if the snake every did manage to somehow get a hold on the cat, you've only got yourself to blame for it.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 15, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Other than a kitten, the only snake capable of eating a cat would be a coastal or scrubbie, surely.


Or maybe an olive...


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 15, 2016)

Oops forgot the olive.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 15, 2016)

This thread is a little ridiculous.... maybe show your housemates this thread whilst advising them that it would never happen and that the cat is more likely to eat the snake first!


----------



## Primo (Sep 15, 2016)

This is the prime opportunity to EDUCATE the others. If you have a "green light" to start getting back into snakes, and you have previous experience with them you should not have to ask these questions. Please don't take any offense, I'm just slightly baffled that you would think anything other than the big ones from your area, assuming you're from OZ, would pose a threat and a minimal one at that.

That "perceived" threat is totally unrealistic and muted completely by proper handling procedures. Typically all snake bites from big or small constrictors are due to poor judgement. Handling while smelling like prey, handling when the snake is completely stressed, handling while being intoxicated or in some cases showing off to large groups causing the snake to become defensive.

I'm not saying you fall into that category at all here, I'm just raising the point that if you used to be responsible, and you still are, there is no reason other members of the household should doubt you. 

The living thing with highest probability in your house to actually take a bite whether it be defensive or a true feeding response is you.

SHYWLKR pretty much hit the nail on the head. Has that ever happened?

Actually, I couldn't see any scenario where you, handling a snake responsibly, would result in such a ridiculous conclusion.

If proper caging and common sense precautions are taken and that situation ends with a cat being constricted and eaten, I'm inviting you to come to the US and buy a lottery ticket for me, because I'll be a multi millionaire if you hit those odds with the lottery.

It aint happening mate!

Get your dream snake and enjoy it! Tell the others their imagined scenario is more far fetched than a bad Hollywood horror film.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 15, 2016)

Buggster said:


> My snakes are happy to chill out next to and/or on my dog- never had any biting/aggression from either party.
> 
> if the snake every did manage to somehow get a hold on the cat, you've only got yourself to blame for it.



NEVER a good idea Buggster. It's just asking for trouble, and placing responsibility on the animals when it's all your responsibility to keep each of them safe. If you persist, you will regret it one day. Just don't ever let the come into contact with each other.

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 15, 2016)

Tell those other people that they are complete idiots. My question is what defines a "social" snake? If you mean it handles well with people that comes with time. I would recommend a stimsons Python for those requirements: Small, variable and relatively common though personally an albino Darwin or a nice jungle would be better if you want something more sizeable. It's your snake and if your mates don't like it tell them to Pi$s off, not trying to be rude but don't feel pressured by people with idiotic fears like that.


----------



## Repliz (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I think it's a case of completely misunderstanding snakes and being very attached to the cat. Now that other people have backed up what I have been saying it will hopefully be ok, I was considering a woma or BHP before the cat issue. Thanks again. I know it's a ridiculous question.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 15, 2016)

If they still insist get a woma, they're the best!

- - - Updated - - -



pinefamily said:


> Oops forgot the olive.



if it can eat a croc it can eat a cat.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Sep 15, 2016)

Actually now I've pondered on my earlier comment about this topic... I do remember this time when a snake destroyed a pussy (cat) one night but I'll save that story for another time slot!


----------



## Wally (Sep 15, 2016)

A bridge too far SKYWLKR.


----------



## Sam123 (Sep 16, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Other than a kitten, the only snake capable of eating a cat would be a coastal or scrubbie, surely.


Well Ive got a picture to show you  My dad and I came across this diamond eating a swamp wallaby on a training run last summer. From this pic I recon this diamond could eat a cat if it wanted to.. Ill post better pics of the snake when my dad gets back from work as they are on his phone


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 16, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Actually now I've pondered on my earlier comment about this topic... I do remember this time when a snake destroyed a pussy (cat) one night but I'll save that story for another time slot!


 .... That made it a very good cat.... well done to the snake. )


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 16, 2016)

Sam123 said:


> Well Ive got a picture to show you  My dad and I came across this diamond eating a swamp wallaby on a training run last summer. From this pic I recon this diamond could eat a cat if it wanted to.. Ill post better pics of the snake when my dad gets back from work as they are on his phone




really I recon most species of carpet Python would be capable of it at full size


----------



## BastFenstalker (Sep 17, 2016)

I've got an adult Jungle here, and an adult cat.
The cat and snake /never/ come in contact.
Cat is curious, but the snake really couldn't care about Kitty.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Sep 17, 2016)

I have 2 cats & 3 snakes (and a dog), cats are inside cats and they also have access to an outside cat enclosure.

My cats/dog never have the chance to interact with my snakes. I'd be more worried in case the cat scratched or attacked one of my pythons (cats carry nasty germs in their teeth/claws)

If the snakes are out (that includes cleaning their enclosures) then the cats are either in the outdoor cat enclosure or put in my bedroom with the door shut. They usually jump at the chance to snooze on my bed.

If I have the snakes outside on a sunny day, the cats are inside/or in their outdoor enclosure watching in safety (dog goes into a crate with a bone or pigs ear if she's outside)

Get whatever snake you like, handle it where the cat won't be, if it's your cat, put it in another room, if its your friends/housemates cat, then ask them to remove the cat to their room, or handle the snake in your own room with the door shut.... it's all doable, just juggle things around. 

I wouldn't be handling a snake while any cat/dog/bird is free to roam in the same room, it's just common sense to me.


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 17, 2016)

I have 2 standard poodles who live inside they have become fascinated with the snake in his tank but I call them away from the tank till they can just ignore it. but when I am handling Rothman( that's the snakes name cause I gave up smoking 4 months ago so he was my savings from smoking that was also the brand I smoked) sorry off subject anyway the dogs are put outside when I am handling him for his safety and mine.


----------



## Primo (Sep 17, 2016)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/332856-wild-aussie-python-feeding-pics.html

Last photo,, Tapout submission by triangle choke. 

Meow.

Still,,,,the odds,,,,.it's not happening if you are in control.


----------



## ThomasHobbes (Sep 18, 2016)

repliz said:


> i've recently got my r1 licence after 5 years of no reptiles.



5 years of no reptiles! How did you survive!


----------



## Repliz (Oct 18, 2016)

ThomasHobbes said:


> 5 years of no reptiles! How did you survive!



Got sick, had to sell my snakes, lizards and all but one horse. Better now though so refilling the empty tanks and paddocks


----------



## AmyDefty (Mar 3, 2017)

Theoretically speaking all constrictors are capable of killing a cat- not necessarily eating it and vice versa all cats are capable of killing snakes. The likelihood is rare if proper handling and housing is achieved. This is stupid! What a ridiculous fear, cat is more likely to do harm to the snake.


----------



## icuucme2 (Mar 4, 2017)

my standard poodle female is in pup and she has been growling at the snake someone said she is being defensive cause she will have pups soon. but they are put out when I bring the snakes out


----------



## Peckoltia (Mar 4, 2017)

This is such a strange thread, not even sure where to begin. 

Animal care is simple for me. I don't trust animals, from my snakes to my dog. Which means, I don't let my dog and my snakes interact. I only have a small dog (miniature pinscher), but she could easily inflict a nasty bite to a snake, and similarly my larger carpet pythons are more than likely capable of constricting her, if given the chance. So the two don't come into contact unless it is through glass.

On a similar note, I generally don't let my larger snakes get too close to my face (even snakes that are perceived as tame), accidents happen and I don't want to cop a bite to the face or eye. I handle my snakes no question, but there is no need to have a large snake pressing up against my face. I don't have children, but have lots of kids in the family (and close friends), most of which are more than happy to have my dog near their child's face (and their own dogs at home), I also avoid this especially with small children who are still learning what gentle is, whether that be through coordination or otherwise. It only takes one bite, even from a small dog to damage a child's face and while my dog has never bitten anyone in her life, she is still an animal and accidents happen. When animals are injured, instincts kick in, and that may be to 'defend' themselves with a bite. I would also apply the same methods with cats. I have two family members who are in the health care business (doctor and nurse) and both of them have far too many horror stories of children bitten on the face, usually by the family dog (even cat stories). Nothing makes me cringe more than seeing very small 

I am also a freshwater stingray keeper - and will always ensure that the rays are nowhere near my arms and hands when working in my tanks. While the rays are more than used to me, it only takes one bad move on my part to spook them and I end up with a barb in the hand/arm, or even worse unto the wrist. 

The point I am trying to make is be smart, realise that while pets are indeed a part of the family, they are still animals and have their limitations. Live by a few simple rules, and 99% of the risk can be eliminated.

Cheers, 

Alex


----------



## cement (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes, regarding that photo of the diamond, I would like to see another photo to prove wether it actually managed to get it down. A large diamond is definatly capable of killing a wallaby, I know that for sure, but managing to swallow it is a another thing. 

Also, as far as the cat and the snake goes, as a wildlife carer, I have seen too often just how easily it is for cats to kill reptiles. If the cat punctures the skin of the snake either by tooth or claw, the wound will fester from the bacteria. This will cause death, unless it is treated straight away, and kept under observation because if first aid with antiseptic doesn't pull it up, then it is a course of anti-biotic injections for a week or so. If left untreated the wound will cause a slow and painful death.

On the other hand, I really don't believe there is many python species in aus that as an adult wouldn't be able to choke a cat, probably just our pygmies,... so its a case of keeping them apart.


----------



## reen08 (Mar 18, 2017)

You're forgetting the main point. It is us that enjoy handling our snakes. The snakes just tolerate it. You can't forget their natural instincts. I can't say I've heard of a pet snake eating the pet cat but it probably has happened and we just havn't heard about it. If the snakes hungry it will eat. While they may prefer rats, mice, birds, if they are that starving it will go for anything. My 2 pythons socialize with my dogs but I don't let them get that close either and it's under strict supervision. Mind you my jungles are only small. Once they're bigger they won't be socializing unless it's through the snakes outside wired enclosure.

The cat/kitten will likely do more damage to you're snake than the other way around. If you are going to let them get that close be prepared for vet bills for your snake. Don't forget the cat has germs on the claws. Easy infection.

I don't think it would matter what snake you would get. They are all different in personality


----------

